# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  plugin pour python

## djidjiad

Bonjour  ::P: 
Existe-il un plugin pour faire la prgrammation visuelle en python sous windows xp.

Merci  ::D:

----------


## oiffrig

Qu'entends-tu par "programmation visuelle ?"
Il y a de nombreux gestionnaires d'interfaces graphiques : Tkinter, wxPython, pyQT, pyGTK pour ne citer qu'eux.
Quant  la programmation 3D tu as l aussi l'embarras du choix...

----------


## Zorro

Salut

BOA, Glade, PyQT...

Voir ici pour plus de dtails

J'ajoute ce lien pour PyQt
Z

----------


## Zorro

Le lien vers la bibliothque FarPy (wxPython, IronPython) ne marche pas.
Le compte est ferm.

Z

----------

